# Maybelline or L'Oreal which mascara is better ?



## ameaa (Jan 29, 2019)

Which mascara should I buy https://amzn.to/2WlA2cC or https://amzn.to/2TlYfh0 Which one will be better? What you think about that?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 30, 2019)

(moved to Recommendations)

Depends on what you’re looking for in a mascara. Are you looking for something more volumizing? Do you feel like your lashes are more sparse and think the fibers of the L’Oréal one will help with that?


----------

